
Does Daisey’s lie change what we know about Apple’s manufacturing? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/122903-does-daiseys-lie-change-what-we-know-about-apples-manufacturing
======
twiceaday
"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word 'no'"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
mc32
This trend of using Apple as a metonym for the world's outsourced
manufacturing is getting tiresome. It's not as though Apple is the only one,
or contracts to produce the majority of the output.

I'm not an Apple apologist and they AND everyone else, should be taken to
task. But it's a little to easy to always say Apple (and not Samsung and Haier
and HTC and Motorola, etc.)

Also, this may or may not change what someone knows about manufacturing
practices in China. I guess that depends on what one knows or knew at the time
of hearing mr. Daisey.

